# Mandy cools off !!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

She sure is loving that isn't she. Good Clean Fun.

I ran out and bought a sprinkler for Lucky after seeing great pictures of dogs having fun....but he tore it out and shook it to death.

I'm amazed how into water these dogs are. The first "water" dog I've had.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

:dblthumb2 Here is a picture of a friends golden that came over to play with Millie and Pearl she has never been swimming look at the big smile on Sassy's face when she is enjoying the girls pool


----------

